# Electrical problems 93 240sx.



## DarkSpoon (Jan 6, 2008)

So i have some electrical problems which need to be solved. Here are the problems and how i've tried to fix them:

Drove it for a day and a half off of my battery started and ran great, until the other day i went home, parked, turned the car off, ran into my house, came back out, (forgot to press the clutch in, but i don't think this is the problem), and my car acted as if the battery was dead (pressed the brake pedal and the digital clock fades/disapears.) and to no avail, car would not start. I boosted the car and it ran to the end of the street and died again. i boosted it and drove it home, again it died. after that my fuel pump fuses kept dieing, so i replaced the fuses, fuel pump and alternator. I replaced the fuel pump relay and that made the fuel pump fuses to stop blowing every 20 minutes, but the car still does not stay running.

Today i went out, boosted it, it will idle by itself, and for a period of time, but will barely drive further then 50 feet without dieing/stalling, and it won't start on it's own power, and only will start if boosted. if i press the brake pedal after its started the car will start to drop rpm's unless i add some gas, and the "Hicas" light flicks on for about a second then off.

The headlights don't go up or down, or turn on either, so i'm going to look into that. 

So iask why isn't my car won't start by itself (it will start sometimes even if the boosting car isn't even turned on), why won't it stay running, why won't my headlights work, and how do i check if i have short?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

seems like your alternator is taking a shit. you have to thing of it this way. your battery is at 12 volts. the parts in your car are made to operate around 13-14 volts. because your alternater produces voltage at when engine on. your battery seems to not be holding any charge. the battery and alternator are the two things that must be going bad. if you wanna know if the alternator is bad hook up a multimeter to the to battery terminals when the engine is running if its not reading more that 13 volts the alternator is not doing its job. thus not charging your battery.


----------



## DarkSpoon (Jan 6, 2008)

KA24De, I just replaced teh alternator with one i got officially tested outside of the car, the alternator/regulator is fine. The car ACTS as if its dead, i put a fully charged battery in and the little clock turns off and fuck up. but it only starts with a boost which i don't understand, i've checked the wiring for the alt even with a voltmeter and i get more voltage. i can ev en disconnect the battery and the car stays running, so holding a charge isn't the problem, the problem is the car is shorting or something?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure all the grounds are connected securely.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Hopefully this will help


----------



## glassman (Jan 19, 2008)

I read about your problem. I had a problem similar to yours.I have worked around electrical connections in my past career and found that molex connectors can melt together on the inside and look ok on the outside.this happened on my 81 200 SX.Mine was under the battery box . I noticed a slight dark spot in the center.when i tried to pull it apart it had melted into the connection next to it. I used a small hacksaw and cut it free. I Ran a bypass with a single molex to keep seperated. The original molex was ok to reuse for the other wires in it. I read about fires strangly starting and mine could have become one of them.The car is working fine now.


----------

